# Double up Theragold?



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I am making my first slingshot and I just got some Thera Gold in the mail. I cut it into 3/4" strips at 12" (a bit long so I can compensate for wrapping and attaching the pouch)

I haven't put them on the frame yet, but I pulled them back in my hand and they seem a little weak for a single strip. Does anybody double up the bands to get more power?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes !

You will need to use heavier ammo as well then.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I see... I'm using some 3/8"-1/2" clay ammo that I made. Maybe I should just stick to the one band.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try the 3/4" strips with a measurement of 8" from pouch to fork. I find that this works fine for 3/8" steel ammo and a 30" draw length .

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, that's very common practice.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Yes !
> 
> You will need to use heavier ammo as well then.


Yes, good only when using heavier ammo


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't confuse low draw weight for slow bands. Slingshots don't work that way.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I use double gold 1/2 inch strips....tied at 8 inches fork to pouch.
Seems to be a good combination for 3/8 steel and lead.
Using 5/8 rubber (single band) tied the same way works good too.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I use double gold 1/2 inch strips....tied at 8 inches fork to pouch.
> Seems to be a good combination for 3/8 steel and lead.
> Using 5/8 rubber (single band) tied the same way works good too.


I can testify to that BB's double throws 3/8 steel very well with a nice smooth pull, but is a bit over the top for marbles...so make sure you match the ammo to the bands, light ammo, strong bands not a great combo..


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

What about 3/8'' hex-nuts for a 0.50mm flatband set with a 20lb pull? Is this good, or should I go for heavier ammo? I don't know how much a 3/8'' hex-nut weighs, but they are very cheap now at my hardware store. Don't know if they'd make good hunting ammo. Maybe a good substitute for 3/8'' steel balls if they weigh about the same.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i actually made doubled up 1/2" bands. they work really well suprisingly


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Clay ammo is the key here. You don't need over one band per side for 3/8 to 1/2 inch clay. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Either single or double on each side. But for your ammo one will be fine. You might want to make them a little shorter.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I went with the single 3/4" x 8" strip of gold and it seems to work great with my ammo. I've been shooting at this wind chime that I've got on the back porch that makes a great "ping" sound when I hit it. I tell ya, when I'm not shooting or creating, I'm thinking about slingshots.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I put on a triple 1.5'' (0.50mm) and I'm shooting .38cal lead-balls through 40pages of news paper







Gonna make some cylindrical ammo to get even more penetration.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Be prepared. Thera gold has a much lighter draw weight than tubes. It shoots much harder. I sometimes double my thera gold but not often. 1 1/4" tapered down to 3/4" at 9" will be super fast.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Wow I just tested 80 pages of news paper, and the 3/8'' lead-balls are punching right through them @ 15feet. I've always been using tubes and thick bands. Never knew that 0.50mm flatbands shoot so fast with so much force. However they seem to loosen up pretty fast. Think they can only hold up to a hundred shots.


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Wow I just tested 80 pages of news paper, and the 3/8'' lead-balls are punching right through them @ 15feet. I've always been using tubes and thick bands. Never knew that 0.50mm flatbands shoot so fast with so much force. However they seem to loosen up pretty fast. Think they can only hold up to a hundred shots.


Try cutting the length slightly longer for your bands and not extending them as far. Ok you lose some power as reduced elongation but they hold up/ last significantly longer.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

ive started using some single band thera silver cut 3cm - 2cm and 22cm overall length losing about 3-4cm for tying. i have been using these for .38 steel and they shoot very fast i will be using these for hunting and have no doubt they will kill game with ease.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Mine is 0.50mm latex. 1.8'' to 1.2'' taper. 8'' long from fork to pouch & 3 layers per side. Has more than 20lb draw but loosens up after plinking. My slingshot loves .38 lead, shoots very fast, easily punching through feathers,flesh, and bone of birds. It will drop a crow or pigeon stone dead .







However lead is a little pricey, but I don't mind as long as I can kill humanely its worth it.


----------

